# ***  [   Zeigt her - Euren Homescreen   ]  ***



## Berlin36 (15. September 2012)

Ich mach mal den Anfang   ------>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Theme & Icon’s Ein Klick genügt...



Uhr Hier gibt's die Uhr(en)



LG Optimus Speed
CM 7.2
GO Launcher EX


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. September 2012)

*AW: ***   Zeigt her Euren Homescreen  ****

Und ich hab mich schon gefragt warum ich dazu keinen Thread finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *** by ~gogokiller on deviantART[/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Klarostorix (16. September 2012)

*AW: ***   Zeigt her Euren Homescreen  ****

@RainbowCrash: Welches Smartphone hast du denn und wie hast du den Homescreen so hinbekommen? 

Bin leider immer noch (seit 2 Wochen mittlerweile) im Krankenhaus, weshalb ich (noch) nicht mit Bilder dienen kann, das wird aber nachgeholt


----------



## floh315 (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



holo launcher und holo locker

samsung galaxy ace android 2.3.6


----------



## Ice Man (16. September 2012)

*AW: ***   Zeigt her, Euren Homescreen  ****

Samsung Galaxy S3 mit Android 4.0.4

*Launcher:* Holo Launcher HD

*Lockscreen*: Stock Locker mit PowerAMP Widget "ICS Skin"

*Apps*: Holo Notifier, Popup Notifier Plus, PowerAMP "ICS Skin", Fancy Widgets, Pure Grid calendar widget 

*Wallpaper*: Link


----------



## RainbowCrash (16. September 2012)

*AW: ***   Zeigt her Euren Homescreen  ****



Klarostorix schrieb:


> @RainbowCrash: Welches Smartphone hast du denn und wie hast du den Homescreen so hinbekommen?


 
Hab n Nexus S  Lockscreen und Statusbar in der Rom eingestellt (Androxide, 4.1.1), als Launcher Nova Prime, da das Dock entfernt. Menü hat jetzt ne Wischgeste bekommen. Als Widgets Minimalistic Text


----------



## Berlin36 (16. September 2012)

*AW: ***   Zeigt her - Euren Homescreen  ****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








LG Optimus Speed
  CM 10 – JB XXMrHyde  Hier gibt's JB für das P990

  Alles Native gelassen


----------



## Berlin36 (19. September 2012)

*AW: ***   Zeigt her - Euren Homescreen  ****




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









LG Optimus Speed  / JB 4.1.1 / Nova Launcher Prime


Chameleon


Theme & Icons


----------



## Verteidiger Terras (22. September 2012)

*AW: ***   Zeigt her - Euren Homescreen  ****

Aktuell:
HTC HD2/ICS 4.0.4/NexusHD2 ROM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas älter:
HTC HD2/WP 7.5/ Yuki's BTTF ROM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Verteidiger Terras


----------



## BlackNeo (25. September 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 mit ICS 4.0.4

Nichts verändert, Suche derzeit noch nen schönen Launcher, TouchWiz ist aber auch sehr schön mMn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (25. September 2012)

ICS mit Sense 3.6 @ Stock
Vielen wahrscheinlich zu bunt, aber mir gefällts 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HairforceOne (26. September 2012)

*AW: ***   Zeigt her - Euren Homescreen  ****

Dann komme ich auch mal dazu. 
Mein olles P990 mit CM9 Nova HD+ 1.1.0


----------



## Klarostorix (26. September 2012)

Hier mein SGS+


----------



## Dark Messiah (27. September 2012)

*AW: Die Homescreens der PCGHX-Community: Neuer Bilderthread für Smartphone-Nutzer*

Motorola Defy
ROM: Moto Ice Gun 1.0
Update vom 01.10.12


----------



## PCGHGS (27. September 2012)

Samsung S8500 Wave




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hamst0r (27. September 2012)

HTC HD 2 mit ADWLauncher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnLoki (28. September 2012)

iPhone 4/IOS 6


----------



## Berlin36 (28. September 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Live Hintergrund:[/FONT]     Ocean HD*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Coral Life    &    Shallow Seas


 LG Optimus Speed / CM 7.2 / GoLauncherEX


----------



## RainbowCrash (29. September 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Das "HTC" ICS @Stock dann halt.


 Also Sense ***
Mal was neues von meinem SIII[/URL]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook1eX (29. September 2012)

Hier mal mein Lock + Homescreen 
Nichts allzu besonderes 

iPhone 4S/iOS 5.1.1 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Cookie


----------



## BlackNeo (29. September 2012)

So, neues von mir.

Verwende jetzt den Holo Launcher HD + Holo Locker, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Olstyle (29. September 2012)

Cm10 Standard halt. Wer den Hintergrund erkennt bekommt nen Keks  .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (29. September 2012)

SGS2G / CM10 / UCCW Widget
Noch keine Themes drauf, ich mag die Oberfläche 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Update, Bild von @RainbowCrash 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoZoU (30. September 2012)

SGS2G mit CM10.


----------



## TacTic (30. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier meine 3 haupt Home Screens. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann ich keinen Screen vom Lockscreen machen, weil da natürlich alles gesperrt ist. Zu sehen ist aber Hamburger Hafen bzw. Elbe. 

MAl ne Frage:  Warum nehmt ihr anderen Locker etc.?  Was habt ihr da für Vorteile im Gegensatz zum Standard S3 System?


----------



## BlackNeo (30. September 2012)

Der Locker vom S3 ist zwar schön, aber mit Holo Locker Starten Apps über den Lockscreen schneller (die Kamera startet in unter einer sekunde, mit Touch Wiz braucht sie Ca. 3-4 Sekunden (Wenn man tippt und das Handy dreht)

Außerdem passt es einfach besser, wenn man einen anderen Launcher verwendet auch den dazugehörigen Locker zu verwenden.


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> SGS2G / CM10 / UCCW Widget
> Noch keine Themes drauf, ich mag die Oberfläche



Das Widget ist cool. UCCW kenn ich, ist das Standardmäßig dabei?


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. September 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das Widget ist cool. UCCW kenn ich, ist das Standardmäßig dabei?


 Das Wetter-Widget? Gibts auf XDA  Hab aber ne halbe Ewigkeit gebraucht bis das ganze endlich mal funktioniert hat.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (30. September 2012)

Habs nach diesem Tutorial gemacht, hat bei mir geklappt (wie du siehst )


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> Habs nach diesem Tutorial gemacht, hat bei mir geklappt (wie du siehst )


 
Pff. Da code ich das Widget ja schneller. brb.


----------



## mnb93 (1. Oktober 2012)

HTC Evo 3D + Go Launcher Ex + Sense Analog Widget + MIUI X4 Icon Theme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2012)

Ratet mal das Device:


----------



## Abufaso (2. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:
			
		

> Ratet mal das Device:



Nexus 7?


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Nexus 7?


 
Korrekt.


----------



## Berlin36 (3. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Haunted House HD 

  Sieht Live noch viel besser aus ( Beleuchtung & Effekte )

  LG Optimus Speed / CM 7.2


----------



## HairforceOne (3. Oktober 2012)

Hintergrund von: Zedge

Seit kurzem Besitzer vom LG P880 Optimus 4X HD! Alles Stock - Muss ja nichts ändern, wenns rent. 

Ich habs dann lieber schlicht^^


----------



## Aw3s0mE (3. Oktober 2012)

Razr255 schrieb:


> Ich habs dann lieber schlicht^^


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (3. Oktober 2012)

Wieder was geändert.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Oktober 2012)

Evo3d mit Novalauncher weniger ist mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## septix (6. Oktober 2012)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Evo3d mit Novalauncher weniger ist mehr
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Der Hintergrund gefällt mir, wo haste das denn her?


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Oktober 2012)

Kein Plan hab ich irgendwo gefunden. (Anhang)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## septix (6. Oktober 2012)

Besten Dank


----------



## skyw8lk3r (6. Oktober 2012)

iPhone 5
einmal Lockscreen und einmal Homescreen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (6. Oktober 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Korrekt.


 Ist bei dir ja auch nicht besonders schwer


----------



## Leandros (7. Oktober 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ist bei dir ja auch nicht besonders schwer


 
Verdammt!


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (8. Oktober 2012)

So hier mal mein Homscreen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berlin36 (10. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bulldog  Widget

ICS Clock!


  LG Optimus Speed / JB by  KashaMalaga / Nova-Prime


----------



## Puffer (12. Oktober 2012)

HTC One S mit ICS 4.0.3
Nova Launcher & HD Widgets


----------



## Opark (13. Oktober 2012)

jawoll, das fetzt! 

GO Launcher EX
Minimalistic Text
SmoothCalendar
Desktop Visualizer (zwischen Uhr und Datum ist die App ScreenOff als nicht sichtbare Verknüpfung)


----------



## RainbowCrash (13. Oktober 2012)

***​***


----------



## Berlin36 (15. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine Wetterstation:

Wetter-Widget & Toggles & Akku-Skin Beautiful Widget

7 Tage-Vorhersage  Weather Pro

Icon’s  Windows 7 Theme - GoLauncher


LG Optimus Speed /  CM 7.2 /  GoLauncher


----------



## NexusEXE (15. Oktober 2012)

skyw8lk3r schrieb:
			
		

> iPhone 5
> einmal Lockscreen und einmal Homescreen
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=590021"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=590022"/>



Sieht ein bisschen leer aus


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Oktober 2012)

1.) Go launcher ex mit genix theme umd nvidia wallpaper android  2.3.4 @lg p970

2) go launcher ex mit windows 7 theme android 2.3.4 @lg p970


----------



## Ace (17. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (17. Oktober 2012)

Ace schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da ist was schiefgelaufen …


----------



## Ace (17. Oktober 2012)

warum?


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Oktober 2012)

Keine Bilder zu sehen


----------



## Ace (17. Oktober 2012)

jetzt??


----------



## septix (17. Oktober 2012)

Jup, ich seh sie.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Oktober 2012)

Ace schrieb:


> jetzt??


 Ich sehe nichts.


----------



## NexusEXE (17. Oktober 2012)

Hier meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Oktober 2012)

Ace schrieb:
			
		

> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=593958"/>   <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=593959"/>   <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=593960"/>   <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=593961"/>



Geiler hintergrund. Wo hast den her? Kannst du mir den link/namen geben?


----------



## Berlin36 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann die Screenshoot’s von Ace erkennen,
  vielleicht liegt es am Browser und oder irgendeinem Werbe-Blocker
  das manche die Screenshoot’s nicht sehen.
  Ich verwende den Firefox 16.0.1 & aktiviertem Adblock Plus.


----------



## Berlin36 (19. Oktober 2012)

[FONT=&quot]Homescreen wurde gepimpt[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Wetter-Widget [/FONT]      [FONT=&quot] Beautiful Widget[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Icon’s [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Windows 7 Theme - GoLauncher[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Toogles Widgetsoid[/FONT]      





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[FONT=&quot]LG Optimus Speed / CM 7.2 / GoLauncher[/FONT]


----------



## Ace (19. Oktober 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Geiler hintergrund. Wo hast den her? Kannst du mir den link/namen geben?



Ist das ViperX Custom Rom 2.7.1 für HTC One X

[ROM] 21.09 Team Venom viperX 2.7.1 - Sense 4.1 | orig. OTA | Tweaks | CPU Control - xda-developers


----------



## GoZoU (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (21. Oktober 2012)

Nova Launcher / JFK Icons / UCCW - V-Retro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (21. Oktober 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:
			
		

> Nova Launcher / JFK Icons / UCCW - V-Retro
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=594829"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=594831"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=594830"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=594832"/>



Kannst du mal den Hintergrund vom Lockscreen einstellen? Der gefällt mir


----------



## Aw3s0mE (21. Oktober 2012)

Klar, das Bild is von Wallbase.cc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kays (28. Oktober 2012)

Momentan schaut er so aus....in ein paar Tagen sicher schon wieder anders 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berlin36 (30. Oktober 2012)

@kays
Hey, Super designt, gefällt mir sehr deine Arbeit
Mit Simple Text werde ich mich mal befassen.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (31. Oktober 2012)

UCCW / Mint Icons / Nova Launcher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (2. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## strubo0 (5. November 2012)

Einmal Nexus 7 stock

Und einam GN Stock


----------



## HairforceOne (5. November 2012)

Ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder zu Wort. 

P880 @ Stock v. 10f

Uhr: Easy Clock Widget Lite

Wallpaper von: Zedge

Würde den Uhrenhintergrund gerne auf ganz durchsichtig stellen aber dann erkennt man die Uhr recht schlecht wegen dem Hellen Hintergrund. :/ Naja


----------



## Jahai (6. November 2012)

So dann oute ich mich hier mal 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-on-road (6. November 2012)

Na dann pack ich auch mal mein SII aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (11. November 2012)

Meiner  :


----------



## Ace (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verteidiger Terras (14. November 2012)

Dann geb ich hier auch nochmal meinen Senf zu 

Ganz alt:
HTC HD2/ICS 4.0.4/NexusHD2 ROM/ADW Lauchner Skin (Nicht mein eigener)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas älter:
HTC HD2/WP 7.8/Pdaimatejam ROM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuell:
HTC HD2/JB 4.1.2/NexusHD2 CM10 ROM



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Verteidiger Terras


----------



## Festplatte (16. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Meiner  :


 
Nice, wie hast du die Datumsanzeige so hinbekommen?


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Nice, wie hast du die Datumsanzeige so hinbekommen?


 
Denke mit einer dieser Text Apps: https://play.google.com/store/search?q=text+clock&c=apps
Bin mir grade nicht sicher, welche ich immer nutze, muss kurz überlegen und werde es dir dann mitteilen.


----------



## Festplatte (16. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Denke mit einer dieser Text Apps: https://play.google.com/store/search?q=text+clock&c=apps
> Bin mir grade nicht sicher, welche ich immer nutze, muss kurz überlegen und werde es dir dann mitteilen.


 
Jop, danke!


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

Festplatte schrieb:


> Jop, danke!


 
Wie ich dachte, mit Minimalistic Text müsste es auf jeden fall gehen (bei den anderen möglicherweise auch).
Seit Android 4.2 ist solch eine Uhr auch standard mäßig dabei.


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2012)

Dann mal der von meiner kack Krücke
Nova Prime sonst nichts


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Dann mal der von meiner kack Krücke
> Nova Prime sonst nichts


 
Der Herr hört SDP. 

Kleiner Tipp, ich habe mir WhatsApp auf Swipe Up bei Messages gelegt, find ich ganz praktisch (einfach mal long "tap" auf messages machen, dann siehst du wo man es einstellen kann).


Ja Ja, Homescreen Thread, hier is meiner: (leider noch Galaxy Nexus, ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Nexus 4) (wieder mit Stock Icons, finde die aktuell schöner)


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Der Herr hört SDP.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp, ich habe mir WhatsApp auf Swipe Up bei Messages gelegt, find ich ganz praktisch (einfach mal long "tap" auf messages machen, dann siehst du wo man es einstellen kann).
> 
> ...


 
Jup ich höre auch SDP 
Zu dem anderen...ich habe jetzt ewig überlegt was du meinst und habe mir deinen Post bestimmt 100 mal durch gelesen  das mit dem wischen ist wirklich sehr praktisch  kannte ich gar nicht diese Funktion


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Jup ich höre auch SDP
> Zu dem anderen...ich habe jetzt ewig überlegt was du meinst und habe mir deinen Post bestimmt 100 mal durch gelesen  das mit dem wischen ist wirklich sehr praktisch  kannte ich gar nicht diese Funktion


 
HaHa, ups. 
Das Wischen ist absolut genial, habe damit statt 4 apps 8 im dock liegen.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (16. November 2012)

@Leandros
Wie heißt die Uhren-App bei dir? Will auch etwas 4.2-Flair verbreiten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nova Launcher & JFK Icons


----------



## Leandros (16. November 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> @Leandros
> Wie heißt die Uhren-App bei dir? Will auch etwas 4.2-Flair verbreiten


 
Öhhm. Das ist das Stock Android 4.2 Clock Widget.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (16. November 2012)

Och nö 
Gut, dann hat sich die Frage wohl erledigt


----------



## Papzt (16. November 2012)

XDA  brauchst nur CWM und JB

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1968237


----------



## Aw3s0mE (17. November 2012)

Hab die 4.2 Clock schon geflashed, ist ja auch die Analoguhr auf meinem geposteten Screen, aber da gibts keine digitale - oder ich finds nur nicht


----------



## Leandros (17. November 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> Hab die 4.2 Clock schon geflashed, ist ja auch die Analoguhr auf meinem geposteten Screen, aber da gibts keine digitale - oder ich finds nur nicht


 
Hmm. Unvollständige APK. 
Weil wenn ich bei mir auf Widget gehe, sehe ich die Analoguhr und eine Digital Uhr.


----------



## HairforceOne (17. November 2012)

> Hab die 4.2 Clock schon geflashed, ist ja auch die Analoguhr auf meinem  geposteten Screen, aber da gibts keine digitale - oder ich finds nur  nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du die alte Uhren APK denn gelöscht bzw. umbenannt? An sowas hängt sich das alles gerne auf.


----------



## Papzt (18. November 2012)

Ah...ist das nicht gleich viel schöner als ne Stockrom!?


----------



## NexusEXE (19. November 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:
			
		

> ICS mit Sense 3.6 @ Stock
> Vielen wahrscheinlich zu bunt, aber mir gefällts
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=586532"/>



Nee gefällt mir sehr. Hatte mal was ähnliches auf meinem sgs 2


----------



## Aw3s0mE (22. November 2012)

@Papzt, Leandros & Razr
Danke für eure Bemühungen, aber so wichtig ists auch nich, die Analog-Uhr is ja auch schick 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (22. November 2012)

Aw3s0mE schrieb:


> @Papzt, Leandros & Razr
> Danke für eure Bemühungen, aber so wichtig ists auch nich, die Analog-Uhr is ja auch schick
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schicke Icons  Was sind das für welche?


----------



## Aw3s0mE (22. November 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Was sind das für welche?


 ST1 HD


----------



## Gast20141127 (27. November 2012)

*Hier dann mal meine Screenies*:

Phone: Sony Xperia ArcS LT18i @ 1,6GHz overclocked 
Kernel: ArcKnight 4.1 
ROM: ICS & JB Remix [[2]]

Wallpaper: Symphony of fire and smoke (www.freegreatpicture.com)

Bild 1&2:
Sony Lockscreen ersetzt mit AOSP Lockscreen und selbst modifizierter framework-res.apk : mittleres Schlosssymbol gegen Green Bay Packers Logo getauscht

Bild 3&4 Xperia T Launcher mit 5x4 Icons im Homescreen & Appdrawer; Xperia 2012-Serie Wetterwidget; Homescreen Icons & Ordnermod by FAdrums (XDA)

Bild 5&6:
SystemUI Xperia T Tabbed 'n' Grid Toggles mit Honeycomb Batterieanzeige (by  soumya_digi &  serajr (XDA))




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patze93 (28. November 2012)

Mein Aktueller


----------



## RainbowCrash (15. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mal was aktuelles


----------



## Festplatte (27. Dezember 2012)

Wie findet ihr ihn?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klarostorix (27. Dezember 2012)

Ein bisschen grau


----------



## Spone (27. Dezember 2012)

mein htc 8s



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackNeo (14. Januar 2013)

Mein neuer Homescreen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SAO <3


----------



## Festplatte (14. Januar 2013)

Überarbeitet!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. Januar 2013)

iPhone 4 reporting in:








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (19. Januar 2013)

Mal wieder etwas rumgefuchtelt


----------



## Triblepown (26. Januar 2013)

Samsung Note 10.1


----------



## Aw3s0mE (6. April 2013)

um hier mal frischen Wind reinzubringen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. April 2013)

Ich mags schlicht.
Evo3d mit CM10.1 JB 4.2.2


----------



## BrainChecker (2. August 2013)

Hier mal etwas Staub wischen 

Mein aktuelles Setup auf meinem RazR mit ein wenig Eigenwerbung für meinen Icon-Pack 
*** for android   deviantart.com[/URL]


----------



## PCGHGS (2. August 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plac3bo (3. August 2013)

Galaxy S3, Foxhound ROM mit diversen Tweaks, Nova Launcher, diverse UCCW Widgets, Live Wallpaper Sildeshow etc. pp.
Hier der Link zu mycolourscreen, mit Tutorial etc. 

http://mycolorscreen.com/2013/06/17/da-game/


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. Dezember 2013)

Hab auch wieder gebaut  
Ist ein S3 mit CM 11. 
Als Launcher kommt Apex zur Hilfe, die Uhr und die Akkuanzeige sind beide Minimalistic Text 
Und die Icons kommen vom Tiny White Icon Pack 
Was wird davon gehalten? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kine (28. Dezember 2013)

iphone 4 :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (28. Dezember 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. Dezember 2013)

Oppo Find 5 Omni 4.4.2 Nova 2.3 Glasklart Iconpack.

Edit: Eigentlich nativ 1080p. Warum Tapa das nicht rafft kA.


----------



## barbarendave2211 (28. Dezember 2013)

Sony Xperia Z




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## godfather22 (29. Dezember 2013)

Nexus 5 mit CM11, Nova als launcher, DashClock-Widget und Tiny White Icon Pack 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker71 (31. Januar 2014)

Acer Iconia Tablet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abufaso (2. Februar 2014)

Evo 3D @ MIUI v4 @ ICS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Februar 2014)

Screenshot_2014-02-02-21-56-15

Samsung Galaxy Note-2


----------



## ClickGamer (3. Februar 2014)

So hier ist mal meiner, Lumia 820/GDR3 + Skinery Themes


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Februar 2014)

Hier mal meiner:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mason2k10 (10. Februar 2014)

Apex Launcher Pro 
Zooper Widget (Wetter / Uhr + Akku & freien Speicher)
Widget Locker - iOS 8 
SoftkeyZ (Navbar Icons geändert)
GravityBox [KK] (Statusleiste & Benachritigungsleiste angepasst / Höhe der Navbar)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (11. Februar 2014)

Motorola Moto G
Android 4.4.2
Nova Launcher
MIUI 5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thekerub (12. Februar 2014)

HTC One X
MaximusHD 21.2.0 Rom
Sense 5.0 ("Stock") 
Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laex911 (12. Februar 2014)

Das ist mein z1 von Sony 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein bisschen mehr Farbe.  
Voxel Icons.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (22. April 2014)

Hier, der meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (22. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus mit Omni-ROM 4.4.2


----------



## Zeus18 (22. April 2014)

Nun hier wieder meiner.


----------



## CoreLHD (25. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Nexus 5 mit Cyanogenmod 11 + Nova Launcher + Stamped White Icons + Zooper Widget aber: Ohne Softkeys! (LMT damit es bedienbar bleibt)


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nexus 5 Xposed framework mit GravityBox


----------



## godfather22 (1. Juni 2014)

Hier auch mal wieder meiner 

Nexus 5 mit SlimKat 5 und ElementalX-Kernel





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Juni 2014)

Nun hier auch mein aktueller Homescreen. 


Samsung Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## TheSebi41 (2. Juni 2014)

Xperia Z2 Oberfläche


----------



## Mason2k10 (9. Juni 2014)

Nexus 5
_Nova Launcher Prime
WidgetLocker***
ZooperWidget Pro
MissedIt(Lockscreen) 
Naxos Taz Icons_


----------



## B4C4RD! (9. Juni 2014)

Hier mal meiner 

GT-I9505 s4 Arctic Blue.

Android: 4.4.2


----------



## fak333 (9. Oktober 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S4
Apex Luncher Pro
Icons: Miui HD Mix
Background: Moonshine App




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dan954 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hier auch mal meiner 


LG G2
Cm11
Nova-Launcher
Minimal UI
Herathon Theme


----------



## Ice Man (9. Oktober 2014)

*Launcher:* Epic Launcher + LG G Pro Icons Biz*

Lockscreen:* Standard + PowerAMP Lockscreen*

Apps:* Chonus Widget, eXDialer & Contact "N4 Dark Theme", MX Player Pro, PowerAMP Player "Carbon Fiber", System Info Wiget, WhatsApp, Popup Notifier "Galaxy S2 Theme", Month: The Calendar Widget*

Wallpaper: *Original Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Stock Wallpaper


----------



## DARK-THREAT (10. Oktober 2014)

Smartphone: Nokia Lumia 1020
 OS: Windows Phone 8.1
 Wallpaper: Aurora




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottler (10. Oktober 2014)

Mein Lumia 920 Homescreen aus 4 verschiedenen Screenshots zusammengesetzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BastiRIP (16. Oktober 2014)

Mein Xperia Z3C

- Stock ROM
- Nova Launcher
- Glasklart Icons
- MinimalisticText


----------



## Mason2k10 (20. Oktober 2014)

Nexus 5 
Stock Rom, 
Xposed, gravity box
Nova Launcher Prime 
ZooperWidget pro 
Widgetlocker 
Paralax Icons


----------



## JgCurry (28. November 2014)

cm12 beta! 
Nova Launcher + Gesten 
UCCW widget 
Simple Text widget 
Minimal Widget 

Clean halt!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (11. Dezember 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy S4 mini* (GT-I9195)

CM 12 (5.0.1)
Yahoo Aviate Launcher


----------



## Abufaso (20. Dezember 2014)

Mein Evo 3D mit Android 4.0.3. @ MIUI 3.2 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ARCdefender (28. Oktober 2015)

Nix wildes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huenni87 (29. Oktober 2015)

Meiner Einer...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (5. Dezember 2015)

Neues Smartphone - neuer Screen. 

*Microsoft Lumia 950 XL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## FaySmash (20. Januar 2016)

LG G3, Android 6.0.1_r10, Resurrection Remix, Launcher8, Goolors Square Icon Pack, Blake von RWBY


----------



## D4rkResistance (21. Januar 2016)

Na, dann tue ich der PCGH-Redaktion doch mal was Gutes und belebe diesen Thread ebenfalls wieder. 
Ich bin grundsätzlich eher der minimalistische Typ...schwarz-silbernes Smartphone...da mache ich mir keinen bunten Homescreen, sondern einen, der dazu passt:

*Huawei P8 (grey), Android 5.0.1, Huawei EMUI 3.1, Sense V2 flip clock (21. Black & white Skin), Succinct Icon Pack, Widgetsoid, Black Vector Design Wallpaper*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PS:* Wenn jemand zufällig eine gute Wetter/Uhr-App kennt, die nen schwarz-weißen Skin hat...dann PN. Bin nämlich mit dem Wetter-Skin noch nicht ganz so zufrieden.


----------



## taks (21. Januar 2016)

Xiaomi Mi4, MIUI 7




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexusEXE (27. Januar 2016)

iPhone 6, 128GB, iOS 9.2. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JgCurry (6. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jobsti84 (23. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin wohl einer der wenigen, die einen Terminkalender am Homescreen haben wa?! 
Ist halt nur glücklicherweise gerade eigentlich leer.

Hatte damals auch immer recht aufgeräumte Homescrens, samt eigenen einfarbigen Symbolen und ner fetzigen Uhrzeit,
durchgestyled und schlicht. 
Mittlerweile will ich Übersicht und meine Symbole schnell sehen und zugreifen, ergo bleibt's schön bunt 

OnePlus 3
Das erste Smartphone, was ich nicht Flashe und Stock läuft. Daumen hoch für 1+


----------



## JgCurry (14. Juni 2017)

Clean Homescreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bunny_Joe (2. August 2017)

Original 2013 Moto G mit Android 5.1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Apps die ich zu 99% der Zeit benutze habe ich auf die Startseite gepackt und die anderen Seiten gelöscht.


----------



## Ray2015 (2. August 2017)

Nova Launcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cook2211 (2. August 2017)

iPad Homescreen iOS 11 Beta




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. Mai 2018)

Hier mal ein Update von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die Apps so angeordnet, dass ich mit dem Daumen herankomme


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (18. Mai 2018)

Bei mir siehts aktuell so aus.
Mal schauen obs so bleibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labberlippe (10. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hi

Hier mal mein Homescreen Honor 10

Gruss Labberlippe


----------



## X5_492_Neo (10. Juli 2018)

So, mal meiner hier.... iPhone 7 Plus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS. Sorry ich vergass: Titiana Likhina 8-)


----------



## Simita (10. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Sony X Compact


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2018)

Ich muss ja zugeben dass ich doch gerne alles auf einen Blick habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quat (10. Juli 2018)

Mir ist die Lust am Screen-Spielen schon lang veräppelt worden! Seit, ich weiß nicht, 3 oder 4 Jahren, das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simita (3. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So immer noch mein Sony X Compact


----------



## MySound (4. September 2018)

X5_492_Neo schrieb:


> So, mal meiner hier.... iPhone 7 Plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein echter Captain der die Source angibt 

So muss das sein.

Im Anhang mal zumindest mein Hintergrund. Das iPhone ist ja nun wirklich nicht für originelle Homescreens bekannt.
Aber immerhin hab ich mein 2. großes Hobby als Bild immer mit dabei.


----------



## Kotor (5. April 2019)

Galaxy s9 - Cult of doom


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -a-m-s- (9. August 2019)

Huawei P30 Pro - Cubes-Flying-Surface-1080x2340


----------



## Infernalracing (22. April 2020)

Nicht ideal aber aus Gewohnheit bleibt der Homescreen so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misanthrop68 (25. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Huawei P20
Nova  Launcher


----------



## Puff3r (2. August 2021)

Redmi Note 10 Pro
Nova Launcher
Tigad Icon Pack


----------

